# Du lịch Sapa nơi gặp gỡ đất trời với Du lịch Sáng Tạo Việt- STV Holidays.



## Hồng Chuyên (15/5/19)

25 vị khách từ miền đất Vĩnh Phúc thân thương của *Du lịch Sáng Tạo Việt- STV Holidays*, đã có mặt và xuất phát trên hành trình đến với “Sapa – nơi gặp gỡ đất trời” từ sớm 9/5/2019. Một ngày chớm hè của miền bắc, nhưng thời tiết chưa vội vã nắng gắt mà vẫn rất ủng hộ đoàn chúng tôi.


Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch Sáng Tạo Việt- STV Holidays*, đưa đoàn vượt hơn  300km, qua các tỉnh Bắc Bộ, để đến với Sapa mờ sương. Đến nơi, hẳn đoàn đã khá mệt, nên sớm được chuẩn bị những bữa ăn sản Tây Bắc tươi mới để nạp thật nhiều năng lượng, sau đó nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và chuẩn bị tiếp bước cho những hành trình chinh phục thành phố trong sương.
Cái tên thành phố trong sương với Sapa quả không sai. Một ngày đã vào hè nhưng từ sáng sớm và tối đến, thành phố ngập trong những làn sương mờ ảo, chỉ cách có 1-2km thôi bạn đã không nhìn rõ người quen.  Đến buổi trưa thì có chút nắng nhè nhẹ. Không khí mát mẻ thật thích hợp là một điểm du lịch lý tưởng tránh xa ồn ào, của những đô thị ngoài kia.


Đoàn có chuyến thăm và check in nhà thờ đá cổ tại trung tâm thị trấn Sapa. Nhà thờ cổ kính được xây từ thời Pháp thuộc- là công trình văn hóa trung tâm của người dân xa gần. Mỗi chiều cuối tuần, rất đông người bản địa đến với chúa để tỏ lòng thành kính, và thành tâm cầu nguyện. Bên ngoài nhà thờ là quảng trường rộng lớn, nơi diễn ra nhiều hoạt động vui chơi hấp dẫn giới trẻ. Mỗi chiều thứ 7, đây cũng là nơi diễn ra chợ tình Sapa nổi tiếng. Không chỉ là trao đổi mua bán chút đồ thổ cẩm, cây hoa lan rừng, đồ ăn uống đặc sản dân tộc Tây Bắc, mà còn là khi những tiếng khèn vang lên, những điệu nhảy quyến rũ của các chàng trai Hmong đang cố gắng gây ấn tượng với những cô nàng trong hội…


Đèn đường thắp lên lung linh mờ ảo, cũng là khi dòng người đổ về các khu phố ẩm thực của Sapa. Du khách dễ dàng bắt gặp và trải nghiệm hương vị của những món nướng thơm ngon tròn vị, hoặc thử 1 lần mát xa ngâm chân, tắm lá Dao đỏ của người dân tộc Hmong. Chọn ngồi 1 quán café view đẹp ngắm phố cổ, hoặc đạp vịt trên hồ Sapa cũng thật là những lựa chọn thi vị không kém.


Ngày thứ 2 đến với Sapa đoàn có chuyến đi chinh phục Fansipan, nóc nhà Đông Dương. Các vị khách không khỏi những háo hức, hân hoan, nhất là các em nhỏ khi được đi tàu hỏa leo núi, rồi cap treo đi Fansipan, để đến với đỉnh cao 3142m. Đỉnh núi Fansipan thuộc dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn, đứng bên trên du khách cảm như đã chạm đến mây rồi. Những ngày nắng trong, từ bên trên có thể phóng tầm mắt quan sát một khoảng mênh mông thu nhỏ bên dưới, không chỉ là vùng núi Bắc Bộ  mà xa xa còn là những đất nước láng giềng. Chắc chắn đây sẽ là những kỉ niệm khó quên nhất đối với mỗi vị khách.


Sau khi nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa, đoàn có chuyến vui chơi tại Bản Cát Cát, núi Hàm Rồng, hòa mình vào thiên nhiên và cuộc sống của người dân bản địa nơi đây. Vào bản đúng mùa hoa khoe sắc thắm, cũng là lúc để những vị khách có những bức hình kỉ niệm đẹp hết nấc cho mình. Các em nhỏ xúng xính trong bộ đồ dân tộc Mông sặc sỡ,  đùa giỡn bên dòng suối nhỏ là những hình ảnh thật đẹp của chuyến đi.






Sapa còn có rất nhiều điều níu chân du khách, đã lên là không muốn về. Tuy nhiên, cuộc vui cũng sắp đến lúc tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Sapa. Ngày thứ 3, đoàn đi mua sắm cho mình những đặc sản tại đây làm chút quà lưu niệm cho người thân trước khi rời chân. Sapa nổi tiếng với những vị thuốc dân tộc, trà, thịt trâu gác bếp hay những loại mứt hoa quả. Chọn cho mình 1 bộ thổ cẩm sặc sỡ tại chợ Sapa cũng là một kỉ vật ý nghĩa mỗi khi nhớ về Sapa.


Chuyến đi đối với mỗi vị khách của* Du lịch Sáng Tạo Việt- STV Holidays*, đều là những kỉ niệm thật đáng nhớ. Hi vọng sẽ có nhiều hơn những chuyến đi du lịch bên gia đình, để các cháu nhỏ được mở mang hiểu biết về thế giới, còn những người lớn tuổi thêm gắn bó và tận hưởng khoảng thời gian thư giãn bên nhau. Cảm ơn những người hướng dẫn điều hành STV Holidays, bác tài trên chuyến đi đã nhiệt tình hỗ trợ để chuyến đi suôn sẻ và thành công như vậy.


----------

